

Facebook drones to offer low-cost net access - petenixey
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-26784438

======
mjolk
>The plans form part of Facebook's ambitions to extend its reach beyond its
1.2 billion audience, thinks Ovum analyst Mark Little.

Sure, Facebook will see some new users and this opens the door to some
concerning data mining (SSL is heavy for the sort of latency and throughput
I'd expect from a drone). That said, drone-delivered wifi is an amazing feat.

------
schnevets
I understand why Google would want to provide free wi-fi - they essentially
make money whenever someone visits a web site - but I can't understand why
Facebook would follow suit. I can only assume these drones will be more
oriented towards messaging services, since that seems to be their new
initiative.

------
wehadfun
How much link bait can be fit into a title

~~~
72deluxe
Haha very true. It isn't really a newsworthy article for the BBC. They might
as well start running articles on everyone with ambitions and plans.

"Someone plans for World Peace". "Man wants to visit Mars" "Student plans to
get a job"

It's all very vague.

Might be useful if it works though I suppose, but hardly worthy of news.

------
ChikkaChiChi
If they only could have added the word 'Oculus' in there somehow.

------
shinryuu
It makes me wonder how the Google Loon project moves forward.

------
asharpe
April Fools setup anyone?

